# My New Pup



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Meet "Dolly" the newest member of the family.... She's an English Springer (Field bred, obviously). I think she's going to be a crackerjack. The genes are there. Her sire won the "Guns Award" at the Nationals two different times (the "Guns Award" goes to the dog at the Nationals that the gunners would most want to own as a hunting dog). Her mother's sire is a past NFC as well, so if I don't screw her up she might turn into a top notch hunting companion. So far I'm impressed.....just super eager to please and very, very affectionate. She has the puppy energy of course, but not overly so. She's just very outgoing and curious.. You never know....all pups are gamble, but I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Aww she is darlin!! Good Luck with your new pup! I hope she will turn out a great hunter like everybody else! We got new Pointing Lab pup and we are working with him. He has stronghead so we have to work harder with him! He think he s the boss!!


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

HI STONEBROKE GREAT LOOKING PUP WHERE DID YOU GET HIM I HAVE 4 FIELD BREDS ALSO AND A LITTER EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

She's a cutie I'm sure she will be a winner.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Training can be fun sometime its a headache. My pup knew how to sit in 3 ways whistle, sign language and verbal. So now he is learning to stay. But he doesn't want to learn. He just want to play. So I know, I have to keep working with him. But hope that one day your and my pups would do the good job when they get older. You wont screw up. Unless you let it. Work hard everyday and bond her. She will be the best. Well here is picture of my pup thought you would like to see him.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

tabes said:


> HI STONEBROKE GREAT LOOKING PUP WHERE DID YOU GET HIM I HAVE 4 FIELD BREDS ALSO AND A LITTER EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE


She came from Crosswind Kennels back in New York State.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Dakota Lady said:


> Training can be fun sometime its a headache. My pup knew how to sit in 3 ways whistle, sign language and verbal. So now he is learning to stay. But he doesn't want to learn. He just want to play. So I know, I have to keep working with him. But hope that one day your and my pups would do the good job when they get older. You wont screw up. Unless you let it. Work hard everyday and bond her. She will be the best. Well here is picture of my pup thought you would like to see him.


Every time I tell my pup to "sit", she takes a dump.......maybe I need to speak more clearly. :wink:

Nice looking pup you got there!


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

hehe, sometime pup has a funny way to express. Just like when I train my pup to stay. Maybe second or third time I had him stay. He acted as if it was so bored and he lay down made a cute boring face on ground.
He is going to be my first hunting pup and he belongs to my boyfriend but he just kept saying that it was mine but it s supposed to be his. OH well its both of us!!


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

What's better than a well-bred Springer puppy?

She's a fine looking dog. At this stage, they are pure potential aren't they? Who's her sire?


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

His sire is Kirby Cooper Miller. He is huge dog. I have never seen a lab that big. I have always seen a medium lab. But he is huge with all those muscle. I was pretty shock. They told me that in his Sires genetic there was some of them were champions. I can't exact remember. I am waiting for the certifcation family line to come in mail. So I can see more about his background. Both of his parents had a long run back where they all been champion. I am not sure which one. I am not well familiar with AKC but my boyfriend is. The pup is my VERY first AKC that I ever have. I love him!!


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice looking pup. We expect to hear about it in the next year or so....


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

okay..... wish me luck cuz its my frist time train him as hunting. I know how to train as obedience but hunting. I have dvd and book that show me how. So I am doing good for a start lets see where we got so far!! I will let you know by next year if he get any pheasants!!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

gonedoggin said:


> What's better than a well-bred Springer puppy?
> 
> She's a fine looking dog. At this stage, they are pure potential aren't they? Who's her sire?


Are we talking my Springer pup here or Dakota Lady's Lab? My Springer pup's sire is AFC Tulcan Tod. He's a British Import (for whatever that is worth :wink: ). He has finished 3 Nationals and won the U.S. National Championship Amateur "Guns Award" in 2004 and U.S. National Championship Open "Guns Award" in 2006. My pup's dam is Crosswind's Warpaint, who was sired by the 2006 NFC Crosswinds Warpath..... Pretty fancy stuff, huh. :beer: At any rate, titles aren't everything by any means...just one measure of how a pup might develop. I'm personally more impressed by a Springer that wins the "Guns Award" than any of the other titles. I breed for the average hunter....I do not field trial. The "Guns Award" is voted on by the gunners at the Nationals each year. It's the dog they would most want to own as a hunting dog. Isn't that what it all should be about?


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice looking pup stone..how old is she?
How is that chessy Indy coming along?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

verg said:


> Nice looking pup stone..how old is she?
> How is that chessy Indy coming along?


Hey Verg,
She's about 12 weeks old now.

Indy is doing well. I got her Pennhip results back (90th Percentile) and got her eyes CERF'd....it's always nice to get good results back on the hips and eyes.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'd say those Eastern MT roody's are in deep trouble! 
Others may say that quality breeding doesn't necessarily make a good dog, but I've tried it both ways and am a firm believer that selective breeding will always produce a better all-around dog. Just seeing that "Saighton's horn" on her noggin tells me that she's got the potential of a real winner. Congrats Stonebroke!
Burl


----------

